# Puntarenas and a Costa Rican Jungle Adventure



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

This week's posts began with our arrival into Puntarenas, Costa Rica. Sample shots:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

And from Puntarenas we headed deep into the Costa Rican jungle. Sample shots:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool stuff! Is the last one a coati?


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Good eyes.  Yes, it is.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A couple of samples from the eight shots I posted in today's _Fun Photo Friday Puntarenas and Capuchin Favorites_:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

These are a surprise, neither fits the stereotype I have of CR!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No birds?  I want to go to CR to bird!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks, Hooded Claw.  Don't worry, Betsy.  Lots of birds and American crocodiles will be forthcoming shortly in my posts on our Tárcoles River cruise.  Video, as well.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _A Quick Stop before Our Jungle Expedition_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Okay, Betsy, this one's for you (I even left out the crocodile and turtle in favor of three bird samples).

Sample shots from today's _Tárcoles - No Lions, No Tigers, No Bears, but Oh My!_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

And some more for you, Betsy. Sample shots from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Birds of the Tarcoles River_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A couple of sample shots from today's _Tarcoles River Expedition - Part 1_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some samples of the bird photos I posted in today's _Tarcoles River Expedition - Part 2_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A sample shot from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Some Tarcoles River Expedition Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Tarcoles River Expedition - Part 3_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's blog post _Tarcoles River Expedition - Part 4_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots and a video from today's *Fun Photo Friday - More Tarcoles River Expedition Favorites*:


----------

